# Best durable card reader for sdxc 256gb micro SD cards.



## rupeshforu3 (Mar 4, 2021)

Hi I am Rupesh from India and I have lg g7 plus thinq smartphone and Samsung 256 GB evo plus sdxc card and PC. I want to transfer files between PC and Samsung memory card.

Recently I have bought Samsung 256 GB evo plus sdxc card which costs 3000 Indian rupees. I also have PC with USB 2.0 ports. I have bought card reader which costs only 90 rupees.

My question is whether I can use my card reader to transfer files between PC and Samsung memory card. Someone suggested that memory card may be destroyed if we use cheap card reader to transfer files between PC and memory card.

I have visited Amazon.in and searched for micro SD card reader and found huge products whose costs start from 90 rupees and end at 5000 rupees.

I found one product called secro card reader which costs only 399 rupees and I think its right choice.

Please suggest what to do now I mean which is the best card reader to transfer files between PC and Samsung memory card and at the same time the memory card must not be destroyed.

Regards,
Rupesh.


----------



## topgear (Mar 7, 2021)

It's better if you don't use a card reader instead use the usb cable provided with the phone to connect it to the pc and transfer contents. Another option is to use app like airdroid.


----------



## D@rekills4 (Mar 28, 2021)

rupeshforu3 said:


> Hi I am Rupesh from India and I have lg g7 plus thinq smartphone and Samsung 256 GB evo plus sdxc card and PC. I want to transfer files between PC and Samsung memory card.
> 
> Recently I have bought Samsung 256 GB evo plus sdxc card which costs 3000 Indian rupees. I also have PC with USB 2.0 ports. I have bought card reader which costs only 90 rupees.
> 
> ...



I use this one:
*www.amazon.in/UGREEN-Reader-Adapter-Portable-Windows/dp/B07D1J88CF


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Jun 15, 2022)

Hi can you please suggest any budget memory card reader below 500 with low spec. 

I want memory card reader to connect to pcs usb 3.0 port. My main requirement is it must not harm to the memory card which is to be used.

Previously I have bought 128 gb SanDisk memory card and cheap card reader below 50 rupees and so the memory card was damaged. At present I have 512 gb samsung evo plus which is some what costly.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## topgear (Jun 19, 2022)

rupeshforu3 said:


> Hi can you please suggest any budget memory card reader below 500 with low spec.
> 
> I want memory card reader to connect to pcs usb 3.0 port. My main requirement is it must not harm to the memory card which is to be used.
> 
> ...



There are many on amazon .. doc cehck out most recent reviews and pick one. Personally using a iball CR-24 but it's OOS everywhere. Card reader from Secro looks good on amazon. You may check that out.


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Jun 24, 2022)

Hi I have bought a new secro usb 3.0 memory card reader and it's working properly.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------

